# Exception bei neuem Look und Feel



## Final_Striker (11. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte das Substance LaF ausprobieren. Hab die Substance.jar runter geladen und dem Projekt hinzugefügt. Wenn ich aber die Anwendung ausführen will, bekommen ich eine Fehlermeldung:


```
public class Gui extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private JPanel jContentPane = null;

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

			public void run() {
				Gui thisClass = new Gui();
				thisClass.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
				thisClass.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}

	public Gui() {

		super();
		initialize();
	}

	private void initialize() {

		this.setSize(300, 200);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
		
		try {
			UIManager.setLookAndFeel(new SubstanceBusinessLookAndFeel());
		}
		catch (UnsupportedLookAndFeelException e) {

			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	private JPanel getJContentPane() {

		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}
}
```


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/pushingpixels/trident/ease/TimelineEase
	at org.pushingpixels.lafwidget.animation.AnimationFacet.<init>(AnimationFacet.java:54)
	at org.pushingpixels.lafwidget.animation.AnimationFacet.<clinit>(AnimationFacet.java:61)
	at org.pushingpixels.substance.api.SubstanceLookAndFeel.<clinit>(SubstanceLookAndFeel.java:153)
	at gui.Gui.initialize(Gui.java:41)
	at gui.Gui.<init>(Gui.java:31)
	at gui.Gui$1.run(Gui.java:21)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.pushingpixels.trident.ease.TimelineEase
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 14 more
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Apr 2010)

immer Anleitungen lesen


> Starting from version 6.0, you will also need to add the matching Trident animation library in the classpath.


https://substance.dev.java.net/docs/getting-started.html


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Apr 2010)

dank dir, hat funktioniert. =)


----------

